

A retrospective of the first 110 episodes of the TechZing tech startup podcast - jv22222
http://justinvincent.com/page/1354/a-retrospective-of-the-first-110-episodes-of-the-techzing-tech-startup-podcast

======
BinaryAcid
As a web developer and dedicated reader of HN, I consider TechZing to be the
only podcast worth listening to online. I used to love the Stackoverflow
podcast but we know what happened there.

